# How much do you think your vehicle affects your estimate?



## rondocap (Jan 30, 2014)

I have always been very careful about choosing the proper car to do estimates in. Obviously some people are different and may use a truck, or be a one man operation - but I am referring here to people who have separate estimate vehicles and work truck/van. 

As an aside, I must admit I am also a car enthusiasts - I absolutely love cars. I drive a lot; some months can be as high as 4,000 miles. 

I have gone through a large variety of cars, and before we speak about the actual estimates and clients, I'll speak a little about what makes a good car for driving such large miles. 

To clarify, I drive that many miles in the very traffic congested area of the NYC area. Bad roads, and constant traffic. So a comfortable car, that has good driving dynamics, seat, decent MPG, and reliability are important. 

Some cars that did not work for me:

1.) Toyota Prius: Great MPG, but very uncomfortable for me - the ride was not great and I could never get comfortable in the unnatural seating position that it has.

2.) Volkswagen GTI - I had both an automatic and a manual. Manual is fun only if I drove 20 miles a day, terrible idea to drive 200 miles a day in traffic. Sounds like fun, but it isn't. The automatic was better, but in general the very sporty nature of the GTI works against you with stiffer suspension. 

3.) Ford F150: Terrible, worst vehicle for driving. I sold it after 1 month with the $100 tank fillups that would drain in 1 day, and the back breaking ride quality. 

4.) An older Mercedes S55 AMG - fun car, but very bad reliability - too expensive to maintain. Not a good idea. 


Now, here's what I am driving now: A Lexus ES350. The car is boring from the perspective of a car enthusiasts, but it's remarkably comfortable and gets fair MPG. I like it so far, not bad. The last car that I had - a BMW 335i, is perhaps the best combination of fun to drive with comfort. 


Now, to my second point - how do you feel the vehicle impacts the client? We do jobs from regular middle class households, to richer areas - so it varies. 

If they see you show up in a Porsche, obviously that draws attention. A Toyota or american car not as much. 

Where do you guys draw the line? It'd be nice to drive whatever you want - but unfortunately you cannot deny that the client may have a bad reaction. When I used to have the Mercedes, I'd hear comments all of the time and I think it negatively affected business. With a Toyota, or even the more understated Lexus, people don't even notice it - and I like it that way. 

Thoughts?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

If the car you pull up in us a factor then you aren't doing something right around their kitchen table.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

I think that is a factor but should not be.I've thought about this a lot.I have a very nice tool trailer that is only a year old.Holds probably $20k tools and I pull it with a 1995 Ford that has 135k on it but does a good job.
Lots of the other contractors in my area have some real nice trucks.I don't spend the 45k to buy one or want the payments for one.They do look impressive and these guys get more jobs than I do but if it takes a $450 dollar truck payment a month to get theses few extra jobs ,plus insurance.What have they gained?Just curious again?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

mako1 said:


> I think that is a factor but should not be.I've thought about this a lot.I have a very nice tool trailer that is only a year old.Holds probably $20k tools and I pull it with a 1995 Ford that has 135k on it but does a good job.
> Lots of the other contractors in my area have some real nice trucks.I don't spend the 45k to buy one or want the payments for one.They do look impressive and these guys get more jobs than I do but if it takes a $450 dollar truck payment a month to get theses few extra jobs ,plus insurance.What have they gained?Just curious again?


How do you know it's the truck? Maybe they are that much better and can afford it.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> If the car you pull up in us a factor then you aren't doing something right around their kitchen table.


I disagree. When we bought our house, I wasn't a tradesman. We wanted to replace the windows, since they were for a summer home and unsuitable for winter weather. 

The first salesman to show up came down our driveway in a current-year Cadillac, and the wife and I just looked at each other with rolling eyes. Though we let him put on his dog & pony show, he never had a chance.

Would have been a pleasant surprise if his quote didn't reflect the cost of that car, but of course it did.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Tinstaafl said:


> I disagree. When we bought our house, I wasn't a tradesman. We wanted to replace the windows, since they were for a summer home and unsuitable for winter weather.
> 
> The first salesman to show up came down our driveway in a current-year Cadillac, and the wife and I just looked at each other with rolling eyes. Though we let him put on his dog & pony show, he never had a chance.
> 
> Would have been a pleasant surprise if his quote didn't reflect the cost of that car, but of course it did.


So tradesmen aren't aloud to own new cars? And I don't think that tradesmen hiring tradesmen are the same as the public


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

.Your work gets you more work ...Your vehicle has nothing to do with It. I've seen guys driving $50 k trucks that couldn't find their ass with their hand!!! ........WOM! That's what keeps any trade afloat!


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

TNTSERVICES said:


> How do you know it's the truck? Maybe they are that much better and can afford it.


I don't know that for a fact .Just have a feeling since a lot of of the other concractors around are driving very nice trucks and looking more professional than I.I have been in business for longer than a lot of them and do better work.This year a lot of them seem to get more work.
It's just an assumption.A wellfounded assumption I think becvause if they were not getting more work they could not afford these trucks.
I don't care about the truck.Just the work and don't mind driving an older truck that suits my purpose.
The point of the thread was to ask if you think driving a better truck would impress the customer more/bring in more business?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> So tradesmen aren't aloud to own new cars? And I don't think that tradesmen hiring tradesmen are the same as the public


Slow down, Rob. I wasn't a tradesman at the time.

A new car is one thing, but a new "top of the line" car is an indicator that its owner has disposable income. As a consumer, where else am I to assume that disposable income originates but from exorbitant pricing?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Tinstaafl said:


> Slow down, Rob. I wasn't a tradesman at the time.
> 
> A new car is one thing, but a new "top of the line" car is an indicator that its owner has disposable income. As a consumer, where else am I to assume that disposable income originates but from exorbitant pricing?


So contractors aren't aloud disposable income? Again, I'm not following.

Are we not working for survival and nice things? Disposable income can come from a number of good business practices, not just over charging.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Im in the middle with my truck imo. '12 crew cab 4x4 Super Duty. No other options though, just like I like it. White, no frills, vinyl seats, rubber floors I can wash out. It is a work truck and looks like it. Quality truck box, headache rack, 3 ball hitch and brush guard. Same as my nail bags, clothes and all my tools, not fancy but they say I appreciate quality. Truck stays cleaner than the tools and clothes though. :laughing:

Our mark ups havent changed in 5 years. 5 years ago I was as successful selling good projects in a 10 year old pick up with three boxes and a rack. 

I dont think the vehicle matters much on sales to the public. I know very good contractors who have fair pricing and drive 60-65k trucks, I also know some very quality contractors who have fair pricing who drive older trucks, or late model plain jane trucks. I know crappy contractors who drive 60k trucks, and crappy contractors who drive older vehicles. 

I would have reservations about a contractor who drove a car, especially a Prius. :laughing:

I wouldn't assume a contractor is successful or unsuccessful by his truck. My dads stuff is paid for, he has investments and makes the same money I make from the company. He drives a plain jane f 150 that is almost 8 years old, been paid for 5 years or so.


----------



## walkinplate (Oct 11, 2014)

I have a buncha tools. 

I have one big white tool that I use to get me and all my others tools around so that I can make money and keep my guys busy. 

Never really thought about driving anything other than my modest, full sized, reliable, newer model pickup around to meet with clients and get whatever else I need to get done during the day. 

But I do swear by just the right amount of sawdust in the hair and on the shoulders, it's like magic.


----------



## shakey0818 (Oct 28, 2012)

I guess the question would come up if your lacking in confidence and driving a POS.It's me that sells the job.Most of my work is referrals.I'm an honest guy that cares about every customer and job.I think decent people can see that quality and look past what a person drives.I wouldn't drive up in a Ferrari cause that might make people think your getting rich off customers.At the same note i wouldn't drive up in a old beat up station wagon.I think if the vehicle suits the work your in your good.


----------



## rondocap (Jan 30, 2014)

Tinstaafl, I think you get where I am going with my question. Sure, in a perfect world we should all be able to drive whatever we want with the money we work hard for, but in reality, as you pointed out - there can be consequences to the consumer's bias towards you. 

Not everyone will notice, care, or be affected, but some will. And In business - it's always good to know how you are presenting yourself so you can get the edge in with the consumer. Even if you are the best contractor in the world, and the best salesmen - there are biases that can affect their decision making. I'd argue that being good - means being aware of these factors. 

If you were doing work at your own house, let's say a $10k project, and 3 different contractors showed up in these vehicles, would you have any particular bias by just seeing them pull up in your driveway before their presentation or prior knowledge of their work?

1.) Contractor #1 has a pickup truck, 3-4 years old but clean
2.) Contractor #2 has a late model Mercedes, Or Porsche/BMW/Luxury car
3.) Contractor #3 has a clean, late model cheaper sedan, like a Toyota Camry, Ford Fusion, Honda Civic, etc. 


In my opinion, you'd be most biased towards number 2. Number 1 would be expected and cause the least waves, and number 3 would probably not really be noticed car wise and be fairly neutral. Obviously I think as a contractor ideally a truck makes more sense, but for some of us unwilling to put up with the worse MPG and size, and don't need the utility, perhaps option #3 is best. 








Tinstaafl said:


> Slow down, Rob. I wasn't a tradesman at the time.
> 
> A new car is one thing, but a new "top of the line" car is an indicator that its owner has disposable income. As a consumer, where else am I to assume that disposable income originates but from exorbitant pricing?


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

What's more important that a new vehicle is a CLEAN vehicle.

My current truck is an 07. Everyone thinks it's a newer model year. I keep it clean. The picture below is from when it left the dealership and before I put on the original silver grill.

My other truck is an 04. I also do estimates in that on occasion. I don't see any difference in sales results between the two.

Both of these trucks are currently lettered.

Now what I wouldn't do is show up to an appointment in a 40k+ car even if I did have one at home. A car really has no place in my line of work so it wouldn't even make sense.

.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> I disagree. When we bought our house, I wasn't a tradesman. We wanted to replace the windows, since they were for a summer home and unsuitable for winter weather.
> 
> The first salesman to show up came down our driveway in a current-year Cadillac, and the wife and I just looked at each other with rolling eyes. Though we let him put on his dog & pony show, he never had a chance.
> 
> Would have been a pleasant surprise if his quote didn't reflect the cost of that car, but of course it did.


So if I pulled up in my 911 Targa you would have locked the doors?????


----------



## mski (Apr 4, 2013)

Dont think the vehicle has anything to do with it. It's the person getting out of it. 
Most people form their opinion on the person not the vehicle.
Let the record show I stated "most people". haha


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

Yes. Luxury cars for estimates are a no no. I fully understand where you are coming from. Just because you may make more than some of your client's does not mean you need to prove it to them by driving a luxury car.

Psychology. Some get it, some don't.

Get better seats for your car and maybe that will help with your issues.

We are not arguing vans or trucks. Just cars.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Like I said, if your vehicle loses you a job you did something wrong at the kitchen table.

Tins, you said it. You said that his car indicated that he might be high, and he was. So it wasn't the car, but the price.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Tinstaafl said:


> I disagree. When we bought our house, I wasn't a tradesman. We wanted to replace the windows, since they were for a summer home and unsuitable for winter weather.
> 
> The first salesman to show up came down our driveway in a current-year Cadillac, and the wife and I just looked at each other with rolling eyes. Though we let him put on his dog & pony show, he never had a chance.
> 
> Would have been a pleasant surprise if his quote didn't reflect the cost of that car, but of course it did.





TNTSERVICES said:


> So tradesmen aren't aloud to own new cars? And I don't think that tradesmen hiring tradesmen are the same as the public





Tinstaafl said:


> Slow down, Rob. I wasn't a tradesman at the time.
> 
> A new car is one thing, but a new "top of the line" car is an indicator that its owner has disposable income. As a consumer, where else am I to assume that disposable income originates but from exorbitant pricing?





TNTSERVICES said:


> So contractors aren't aloud disposable income? Again, I'm not following.
> 
> Are we not working for survival and nice things? Disposable income can come from a number of good business practices, not just over charging.


It's the first impression to a normal Joe. If you show up riding in a expensive car the first thing that's going to come to mind is this guy is making a lot of money, and your brain will translate that to he's going to charge me more than the rest. Bad 1st impression unless this guy is pulling up to a mansion where the people have that kind of cash to spend.

It's not going to prevent you from hiring him again, if you had him work for you before, but it certainly may stop you from hiring him in the 1st place.

I had a client that I started working for when I had my '88 GMC. Then I got my '07 GMC and he called me to do some work. First thing out of his mouth was wow, you must be charging people to much if you can afford that. It's just a perception.

I saved for 4 years to get 1/2 the cost of the truck in the bank so I could afford the 4 year loan. Certainly was like I did a single job and could afford a new vehicle.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Tins, you said it. You said that his car indicated that he might be high, and he was. So it wasn't the car, but the price.


But the point is that the car predisposed me to be suspicious of his price (rightly so, with today's perspective). Obviously there's nothing wrong with making good money from what you do, but flaunting that in your customers' faces probably isn't the best thing to do.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Your vehicle(s), no matter what it is, is a very small part of your overhead that should be included in a bid.


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

Sometimes perception matters more than the truth. 

I think you're better off going in something other than the Mercedes or Porsche.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

slowsol said:


> Sometimes perception matters more than the truth.
> 
> I think you're better off going in something other than the Mercedes or Porsche.


So how would you feel about rolling up to a clients house with a 63 Comet
with visqueen taped over a window and an old Vista Cruiser with a flat tire...

Your gonna feel real confident....right?????

I dealt with people that could buy my Porsche with the bills in their money clip.

If I did not appear & prove to be successful they wouldn't give me the time of day...


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Some people have nice cars and crappy house's, some have nice house's crappy cars.

Who cares what they want to spend their money on. As TNT said, if you can't sell the job and make them WANT you to do the work at their house, you probably need to be doing something different.

We are 100% WOM. Dad drives a 2005 Dodge Ram that he paid 13k for used out of craigslist probably 3 years ago now. I drive a 2002 Dodge Dakota I paid 6k for 4 years ago. Heck, when we started the business and I lived at home, we were riding to work together in the family minivan.

Point being, if your reputation precedes you, and you show up in a 40k truck, maybe they have an initial thought of "wow, he must be making a lot of money off of people"

But hopefully because of the good recommendation they were giving and because of how you handle yourself at their house, you walk away with a sale after the proposal is finished.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I think it honestly depends on who you are, your demeanor, how you carry your self, what you do and how established you are. 

I can think of a few guys who could pull up in a Ferrari or a heap and get the job at a price most others would envy. I honestly dont think it would make a difference in what they drove.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Jaws said:


> I think it honestly depends on who you are, your demeanor, how you carry your self, what you do and how established you are.
> 
> I can think of a few guys who could pull up in a Ferrari or a heap and get the job at a price most others would envy. I honestly dont think it would make a difference in what they drove.


I showed up WAY more times at the end of the day in my truck, tired, beat, dirty, shirt depending on the season...I got jobs because of WHO I was based on my reputation. 

That reputation let me buy many extravagant toys & vacations..:thumbsup:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

griz said:


> I showed up WAY more times at the end of the day in my truck, tired, beat, dirty, shirt depending on the season...I got jobs because of WHO I was based on my reputation.
> 
> That reputation let me buy many extravagant toys & vacations..:thumbsup:


 
I dont doubt it :thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

As long as it doesn't leak, who cares?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Tinstaafl said:


> But the point is that the car predisposed me to be suspicious of his price (rightly so, with today's perspective). Obviously there's nothing wrong with making good money from what you do, but flaunting that in your customers' faces probably isn't the best thing to do.


But he didn't erase your predisposition at the table. He could have, but blew the opportunity.

Hell, what if his folks passed away and left him a fat wad of cash? What I am saying is the vehicle they drive doesn't matter one bit if you know how to sell you and your value.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I drive the cheapest truck I own. (I have 3) it's a 2011 Silverado. Usually that's what I take. And if not that? I take the wife's hummer. I haven't driven either of the other trucks since the first week I've owned them. Well maybe once or twice, but they are 2500 diesels so I hate the ride vs my 1500


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

this topic comes up every couple months

and it seems like the guys trying to get by in old POS crapmobiles flock to this topic and try to feel virtuous.:laughing:

first off---- in my line of work I am not taking a "contractor" serious who shows up in a car----period. It's simply not practical.

second off---- if you think the condition/age of the truck doesn't matter---- you are deluding yourself

no matter how good you are--- no matter how great a presentation you put on----- do you think you are going to get the sale if you leave a big puddle of oil in the customers driveway ??????

Once---almost 30 years ago I went to sell a roof----and after the presentation the truck wouldn't start----and I had to have the truck towed away----:laughing:----- think I got the sale ???? of course not---and rightly so.

If the truck can affect you negatively----why wouldn't it also affect you positively?

Imagine the neighbor of our customer looks out the window and sees two late model,clean well maintained trucks----clearly lettered and politely parked with respectfull crews working next door ?????????? is that prospective customer MORE or less likely to stroll over and ask us to solve their problem if we are driving an '89 crapmobile with tar spatter all over it ??????????

At that stage in the game it won't matter HOW good your work actually is---- because you are NEVER gonna get the chance to quote the neighbors project.

buy a decent truck, pass on the costs to your customers and get on with the business of making money. what is that newer truck gonna cost you ??? $20 /day???????

if $20/day is gonna be a deal breaker when you are selling a job--- y'all must have crappo sales skills :laughing:

Stephen


----------



## sailfish27 (Jan 25, 2014)

I think people perceive things differently. One person might look at a contractor driving a nice truck and think they are expensive and another might think they are successful and professional. 

The other day I went to a homeowners house that I had just completed, siding her barn. She now wanted and estimate for siding her house with new windows. 

I'm driving to her house in my new black Tundra and hoping she doesn't notice it because she might think she paid for it. She signs contract, then walks me out. She looks in the driveway and says ''Mike did you wash your truck"? My old vehicle was a 05 black Tundra. Feeling guilty I told her I've had the new one for awhile just don't use it much. She says "now that truck is great advertising".


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Maybe not to everyone, but it matters to many. Those first impressions can be overcome, of course. Around here, it seems that a clean, well-kept vehicle, and relatively modest one is best. Yes, it can be new, but flashy/sporty doesn't help. And a turd wagon is a bad idea, too.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Stephen H said:


> this topic comes up every couple months
> 
> and it seems like the guys trying to get by in old POS crapmobiles flock to this topic and try to feel virtuous.:laughing:
> 
> ...


By your assumption we shouldn't see a single crappy contractor car, truck or van parked outside of a house working. Funny thing though, they are everywhere.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> By your assumption we shouldn't see a single crappy contractor car, truck or van parked outside of a house working. Funny thing though, they are everywhere.


He's not talking about performing the job. By that time everybody is committed.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

I think the vehicle we drive definitely has an impact on the customer's perception of us. My opinion.

We don't have anything new. I wish I did, but at this time I can't justify it. We have slightly older trucks, that are clean and well maintained. This includes having rust fixed. Recently we purchased a 2009 Chevy. We are constantly getting comments about having a new truck, business must be good, how do we rate such a nice truck. Nobody seems to realize the truck is already 5 years old.

My personal truck is nice. Although it is a 2004, I bought it in 2005 and I doubt you could find anything wrong with it. 

In this area, if you showed up in a car, nobody would take you seriously.


----------



## QCCI (Jan 28, 2013)

I received a phone call last week from a potential new client. He said that he stopped by one of our job sites, first thing he looked at was the work truck. He then noticed my guys all had there harnesses on and all safety gear on. Next thing he noticed when he spoke to them is that they were all very professional. His words.

I really appreciated his comments and I also made sure to let my men know as well. Your men and your trucks and/or equipment are a direct reflection of your company. Image is very important, it's just the way it is.

Oh the truck the guys had on that job was a 2014 Dodge 3500 with a 2014 custom Knapheide bed.


----------



## AllanE (Apr 25, 2010)

*Car*

I used to think I should drive a modest vehicle so as to not put off clients. A few years ago I said screw it, I was going to drive what I wanted to and if someone is offended that I drive a car equal to or better than them, that's their problem. I'm successful and will drive what I want to. I just bought a new 60k Lexus SUV and my prior vehicle was an new 80K Land Rover. Many of my clients drive more expensive cars than I do. I don't care.

Allan


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> By your assumption we shouldn't see a single crappy contractor car, truck or van parked outside of a house working. Funny thing though, they are everywhere.


 that's actually an interesting point----- but it's not my assumption OR my observation at all.

what I actually observe---- is that OVERWHELMINGLY I see crap trucks outside of crap houses doing crap work for landlords and flippers.
nicer areas, nicer houses, nicer projects---- I see nicer trucks

If my pictures posted correctly---- these two houses are typical markets for us.---- I have yet to see a beater truck on these jobs or a station wagon with an old wood ladder tied on with a length of clothesline:laughing:

I think basically ---it's a sliding scale.

Maybe a guy has a truck that is a 5. It's got neutral boyancy???? it neither hurts him or helps him.

another guy might have a truck that's a 3--- it definitely holds him back---- but maybe he is able to compensate somewhat with excellent work and superior sales skills---- to bring his game up to a---5 ?.

Me personally???? I don't see that as a plus. I see a guy who is going to be treading water---hustling, hustling, hustling---working his fingers to the bone for years and getting no where.

It's a shame really because the very same guy----- if he put a little thought into and rolled up in a truck that's a 5 or a 6
using the same work and sales skills could be providing his family with the life of a 8 or a 9

I would like to add this----- I think that just as a crap truck can hold you back----too nice and flashy of a truck is gonna hold you back as well.

Stephen


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

MarkJames said:


> He's not talking about performing the job. By that time everybody is committed.


Most who do the sale do the work. Have you not read all if the responses here? Most if these guys are the ones making the sales call and showing up to do the work.


----------



## MattK (Apr 2, 2009)

I won a roof job entirely because according to the homeowner, the other two BOTH drove luxury cars and measured from the ground. Both were wearing button down shirts and ties with "fancy shoes". I pulled up in my '06 F350 and explained I had worked all day, had a clean shirt on but probably a little dirt under the nails, callouses on the hands. He loved that I pulled up in my truck, grabbed a ladder and climbed up top. I sold him plenty and he loved me and my work and the experience, but I know I had a leg up by being a neat appearance, blue collar owner in my pickup. Mentioned the truck more than a few times. 

In just this one example, the fancy car guys were completely eliminated from the start. Bad for them...good for me!


----------



## MattK (Apr 2, 2009)

Another point to ad, I've driven my wife's 2014 car to jobs before but ONLY to sign contracts or discuss questions, AFTER the initial meeting and acceptance of proposal...never during 1st meeting.


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

interesting points matt.

what you seem to be saying is that what you drive---DOES matter ????

Stephen


----------



## MattK (Apr 2, 2009)

Stephen H said:


> interesting points matt.
> 
> what you seem to be saying is that what you drive---DOES matter ????
> 
> Stephen


That's my stance. I wouldn't be comfortable driving a car to a meeting. I feel like I look more professional with my clean, shiny, lettered work truck. 

My old truck('97 F150) had minor damage in the front and rear fender from not at fault accidents, but the truck wasn't worth the repair bill so I drove it with dents. I remember the looks I received from homeowners being a young guy in a beat up old truck, knowing this is what I could afford. I won plenty of jobs on my selling and merits, but I'm sure I lost a couple on the shallowness of homeowners seeing my pickup.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

I can't imagine a contractor pulling up to a job in anything other than a truck, but around here even the doctors and lawyers drive pickups.


----------



## huggytree (Nov 3, 2013)

0 chance id show up in a Lexus to do a bid

i own (2) modern fast sports cars...i keep them hidden....my builders dont know...and id never take one to a bid....i dont want them to know how well im doing.

i consider sales to be like acting....its all part of a play that you control....how you dress, what you drive, what you say, your attitude, your approach....its all a controlled act you put on.....it should be all by your design

having a Lexus or a Prius to me would be the last cars id show up in...1 says your rich, 1 says your a Green/Liberal.........i would choose a neutral car.....I think a Mid level Ford/Chevy is what id choose.. or F100 or a Silverado is probably the norm. and would be exactly what people would expect.......

i show up in a work van....its Huge, 2 years old and looks good...full graphics on the sides....it represents me....

id want to look comfortable w/o looking too rich.....


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

TxElectrician said:


> I can't imagine a contractor pulling up to a job in anything other than a truck, but around here even the doctors and lawyers drive pickups.


Be pretty funny :laughing:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

huggytree said:


> 0 chance id show up in a Lexus to do a bid
> 
> i own (2) modern fast sports cars...i keep them hidden....my builders dont know...and id never take one to a bid....i dont want them to know how well im doing.
> 
> ...


Whatever works for you, but I wouldnt put on an act. Im probably going to be around this person for 3-6 months..... I want them to know who I am and I want to know who they are. All of our work is WOM or referal, so they probably know a lot about me. 

Most people can see through an act anyway. Be yourself, just like they told you in kindergarten :laughing:


----------



## Okiecontractor (Oct 15, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> How do you know it's the truck? Maybe they are that much better and can afford it.


I drive a truck that is by no means a top of the line truck. Its dependable, paid for and gets the job done. Just because joe schmoe drives a brand new $50k truck doesnt mean he's a better contractor than I am. His priorities are just different than mine. Your logic makes no sense.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Okie: I feel the same as you but think some of the other arguments do make sence.
First impressions mean a lot as far as closing a job IMO.I pull a year old trailer behind a 1995 F150 but do consider getting a new truck.My truck runs fine and pulls the trailer but I wonder how I impress the customers on first meetings.
My work speaks for itself and that's fine with referals but maybe not when meeting new customers from advertising?


----------



## rondocap (Jan 30, 2014)

For performing the job, obviously you need a work van or truck.

I can drive up to 3500-4000 miles a month for estimates, meeting with clients, etc - so a truck for me just isn't practical for that. I need a better MPG, more comfortable car. I tried an F150 but it was too bad on gas and too uncomfortable. 

Also, it's a bit different in other states. Anytime I drive south of New Jersey, everyone seems to own a pickup truck. Here in the NYC tri-state area, it's less common - you see more cars, compact or otherwise. 

I will admit I feel slightly uncomfortable doing estimates in a Lexus, even if it's just a 2010 with 80k miles. It's a small price to pay for the comfort and reliability I get. 

I am thinking that for my next car, I may just get a Toyota Camry. I feel that is still comfortable, but will be more under the radar. What do you guys think?


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

Stephen H said:


> that's actually an interesting point----- but it's not my assumption OR my observation at all.
> 
> what I actually observe---- is that OVERWHELMINGLY I see crap trucks outside of crap houses doing crap work for landlords and flippers.
> nicer areas, nicer houses, nicer projects---- I see nicer trucks
> ...


What work did your business perform at these houses?


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

My take is that everything matters when you are selling a job. That does not mean that everything has to be perfect. You can show up in any car and overcome a negative connotation. The can also show up in a a great work truck and blow it. Of course every one is not impressed by the same thing. One customer might see a beater and think they can get a deal. Some one else sees a hack. 

So my suggestion is to consider a vehicle to be a tool and not to over think it. I would not bring a rickety wooden step ladder out of my grandmas garage to a job sight because it isn't safe or functional. The lack of safety and functionality make it unprofessional. Its the ladders inability to deliver that makes it not job sight worthy, not that it appears unprofessional.


----------



## 66 Shelby (Jan 11, 2009)

What you drive absolutely has an effect on your success rate closing a deal. You can be the best salesman and contractor in the world, with glowing reviews from 100 referrals in hand, but if you pull up in a ratty old truck/van or a shiny new Hummer your chances of landing that job go WAY down. First impressions are crucial in business, and you only get one chance at them. Thinking that being a good salesman will offset a negative impression is naive, at best. You need to _look_ like a contractor, not a hobo or a GQ ad. Age of vehicles doesn't really matter, but they should be clean and not leak. I wash my ('06) van and ('99) truck once a week. I would never dream of taking the car to a site unless I was picking up a check or having a quick meeting with a HO and I was already in the area running errands.


----------



## rondocap (Jan 30, 2014)

You raise some good points - but what would you say to someone like me that drives 4000 miles a month and is reluctant to get a truck? MPG and comfort are generally not the best, even though I am sure I'd look like a contractor more if I showed up with a "truck". 




66 Shelby said:


> What you drive absolutely has an effect on your success rate closing a deal. You can be the best salesman and contractor in the world, with glowing reviews from 100 referrals in hand, but if you pull up in a ratty old truck/van or a shiny new Hummer your chances of landing that job go WAY down. First impressions are crucial in business, and you only get one chance at them. Thinking that being a good salesman will offset a negative impression is naive, at best. You need to _look_ like a contractor, not a hobo or a GQ ad. Age of vehicles doesn't really matter, but they should be clean and not leak. I wash my ('06) van and ('99) truck once a week. I would never dream of taking the car to a site unless I was picking up a check or having a quick meeting with a HO and I was already in the area running errands.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

You keep saying 4000 miles a month like you think that's a lot of driving.:laughing:


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

I drive anything I want to look at jobs, but I leave the kids at home. I don't want anyone thinking my business is doing so well that I can afford a family!


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Good point! They start thinking you can feed a family and your making to much.


----------



## rondocap (Jan 30, 2014)

TxElectrician said:


> You keep saying 4000 miles a month like you think that's a lot of driving.:laughing:


 Ha, I guess compared to professional drivers and truckers it really isn't that much. But to be fair, that's 4000 miles with a lot of stop and go traffic, city driving, not only straight highway miles.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

TxElectrician said:


> You keep saying 4000 miles a month like you think that's a lot of driving.:laughing:


Compared to the average 900 miles a month that I drive it's a lot. Lol


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Most who do the sale do the work. Have you not read all if the responses here? Most if these guys are the ones making the sales call and showing up to do the work.


Yes, I read them. I still think we were talking about first impressions.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

TxElectrician said:


> I can't imagine a contractor pulling up to a job in anything other than a truck, but around here even the doctors and lawyers drive pickups.


That's why they cost so much! :whistling 

You can't just walk on the lot and buy a new crew cab long bed..That's a work truck. Something like that they have to special order . That's just sad!


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Compared to the average 900 miles a month that I drive it's a lot. Lol


130 miles today! :thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I wouldn't be allowed anywhere with my 40 year old truck fleet I am amassing. 

Probably shouldn't even be busy because of that.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

I've been hired many times over the phone by home owners before they seen me or my truck! So there!!!


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

In my honest opinion I think there's many sides and different angles to this conversation. And in a way, I can agree with all.

I think it probably depends on the home owner and where they're from.

I can see a home owner thinking a contractor wasn't good enough of a builder if he couldn't even buy a nice truck. And I can see a home owner thinking he wouldn't hire the contractor with the new truck, cause he's afraid the contractor will add his truck payment to the bill.

Who knows? There's all kinds.

Back about 1992 my Dad met an Architect/GC from the Indiana ,about the masonry work on a huge church that was to be built in Martinsville Va. My Dad always had nice vehicles and this particular day he drove his brand new Cadillac. During the meeting.....dad got the job.

Later, when we to started the job, Dad drives up in his gold 1974 ton Chevrolet truck that probably had a half a million miles on it...and it looked like it to. We looked like Sanford and Son.

The GC later said " Damn good thing you didn't drive that truck to our meeting !"

Dad "why?"

GC "I wouldn't of hired ya"

Dad " You buying my truck or my work?"

Neither laughed, and I kind of slid around the corner :laughing:

So yeah, but who knows the answer.


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

There are contractors with beater trucks and even not that old of a truck that has obvious defects, broken windshields, dented in bumpers, beer cans in the bed and if this decribes your ride whether or not you choose to believe this you are being judged. 

This holds true for equipment as well. 

I drive what I consider the perfect vehicle for the job at hand. That job includes driving 60,000+ miles a year and pulling a trailer. Its clean, its loaded and it is nice. Back window has my lettering and I try to keep it clean because hey, I too spend $20 a day to drive this truck and I'm going to take care of it. This nice, clean ride ia what the customer expects and gets from my work. 

My truck reflects a portion of my business and its a nice reflection.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Roofcheck said:


> There are contractors with beater trucks and even not that old of a truck that has obvious defects, broken windshields, dented in bumpers, beer cans in the bed and if this decribes your ride whether or not you choose to believe this you are being judged.


I throw the beer cans out every morning !!:laughing:


----------



## huggytree (Nov 3, 2013)

Jaws said:


> Whatever works for you, but I wouldnt put on an act. Im probably going to be around this person for 3-6 months..... I want them to know who I am and I want to know who they are. All of our work is WOM or referal, so they probably know a lot about me.
> 
> Most people can see through an act anyway. Be yourself, just like they told you in kindergarten :laughing:


im a glass 1/2 empty person....when im at work around customers i act like a glass 1/2 full person...i try to be positive......when i answer the phone around my wife she always says how much nicer and positive i am....if your naturally a positive guy i guess it works to be yourself....if your a negative MF like me it would hurt business


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

blacktop said:


> I throw the beer cans out every morning !!:laughing:


Being in the blacktop business do you not have to hold a CDl of some sort? That would be even more of a reason not to have a beer can anywhere but at home on the porch.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Roofcheck said:


> Being in the blacktop business do you not have to hold a CDl of some sort? That would be even more of a reason not to have a beer can anywhere but at home on the porch.


Drywall......


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Roofcheck said:


> Being in the blacktop business do you not have to hold a CDl of some sort? That would be even more of a reason not to have a beer can anywhere but at home on the porch.


I was just kidding RC.


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

Roofcheck said:


> Being in the blacktop business do you not have to hold a CDl of some sort? That would be even more of a reason not to have a beer can anywhere but at home on the porch.


Blacktop refers to the colour of the lids on his favorite mud.


----------



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

I can say I would never hire a contractor that pulled up in a car unless he or she was hired to hang blinds. He must have a truck or van and his or her hands must reflect the work they do. If I am hiring a mason, he needs rough hands. A painter should have a little paint on his clothes. A plumber should have a little glue or primer on his shoe. A roofer better have a ladder and at least go up to the roof.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

I think that the vehicle that you drive is VERY important.. but in a different way than most of the posts in this thread have been saying. 

There is no exact formula for the "right" vehicle. The vehicle has to match you and who you are and where you are on the industry ladder. If you are new and just starting out, you should have a "starter" vehicle. If it's an older Nissan pickup from the 90's or a compact station wagon from that same era, you are more likely to land the deal than to be a newbie with a $70K late model truck. Your clients are inspired by humble beginning and want to be a part of your early endeavors. 

But if you've been in the business for 30+ years and you are exceptionally good at what you do, as a customer I would expect nothing less than the shiny brand new fully loaded cowboy Cadillac. Granted, my business with your company will be won or lost at the kitchen table but the truck will be the icing on the cake.

If I was dealing with a national contractor or a local company that was very large and dominant in the area, the salesman showing up in a car that has decals and it happens to be a sedan of the rental car variety, like a Malibu or an Impala, this "cookie cutter" type of car would match the same type of "cookie cutter" sales system that the larger shops have set up.

And lastly, if I wanted to hire a toothless hack to get a bargain on a paint job, I'd feel very good about the guy pulling into my driveway with his primer spotted 70's pickup truck with a ripped seat, and a loud exhaust system.

Any mix-match of these profiles will cause me to have second thoughts about who I hire.


----------



## exco (Oct 5, 2014)

*s55*

I find all is well when I show up in my S55. Its been a great car and I still drive it daily with 135k on it.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

MarkJames said:


> He's not talking about performing the job. By that time everybody is committed.





MarkJames said:


> Yes, I read them. I still think we were talking about first impressions.


Did you? Are you actually following the thread? Cuz my point was the same truck that pulls up for the sales call is the same truck that pulls up for the work.

If you had actually read the thread you would have seen that all of my posts were directly speaking towards the subject of first impressions. So no need to try and correct my perspective. It was already right on subject.


----------



## GTX63 (Sep 9, 2011)

rondocap said:


> 3.) Ford F150: Terrible, worst vehicle for driving. I sold it after 1 month with the $100 tank fillups that would drain in 1 day, and the back breaking ride quality.
> 
> Thoughts?


Not trying to drift off topic, but are you the owner and actually the guy doing the work? It's pretty common to use 2500 3/4 and 1 ton trucks in this biz. If an F150 is a gas guzzler to you and an uncomfortable ride, I can't help but wonder what you are using for pulling trailers and hauling equipment and materials. From your posts, it sounds more like you are on the sales only end of the job.
FWIW, when I am on site or running materials or meeting clients, I use my 3/4 ton Chevy. Other than that I will be in an SUV. Some clients prefer their electricians look like electricians; others may prefer they look like a bank exec.


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

FrankSmith said:


> What work did your business perform at these houses?


 Frank--- we do slate and ceramic tile roofing , with some copper work and exterior carpentry thrown in.

the first house we did extensive slate work, re-flashed a chimney, re-pitched the front porch roof etc.
the second house is just representative of the neighborhood---- If I recall it's about 3 doors away. We also worked on the house in-between although I wouls have to dig a bit to pull that one out.

Here is another one on my desktop----- different neighborhood but the same type of thing........

Stephen


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> Did ah, you just call me old?


Nope  Just a grizzled vet :thumbsup:


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

TNTSERVICES said:


> So you would hire a hack with lettering over a skilled tradesmen without? Not letting a guy in your door because they don't have lettering is just ignorant.
> 
> Problem is most hacks look legit.


Your post is ignorant since that isn't what I said.


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

bluebird5 said:


> I have heard letters make can increase your insurance cost because it is a distraction for other vehicles. I had my business name and number on my truck for a year and never got 1 call so I took it off. Everything came from referals and nothing else. One guy found me from contractor talk. He said he like what I had to say haha.


I was in the sign business for many years and know that people seldom get calls from vehicle advertising. That wasn't my point. I didn't even have my number on my rig. It's about brand identity, looking the part, that sort of thing. People will remember a nice design. When they look in the book, online or hear about you elsewhere they are much more likely to connect the dots. It's what branding is all about and the corporations spend millions on it.

That is not meant to imply that looking good is what matters, it's just the surface of the iceburg. I never heard the road distraction thing before but some designs are over the top, if you can't read it it isn't helping. Clean and simple is what I always tried to do.

As far as I know if your vehicle is insured as a business vehicle it has to be lettered. It may be a state law thing though.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Jaws said:


> Personally, I like buying nice family vehicles that are loaded. I dont need a plush work truck.
> 
> If I have disposable income in the future I want to spend on a vehicle, it will be a Jeep. :thumbsup: Cool weekend ride.


Same here. I don't want to have to fuss over scratches, dents and dings. I want a work truck or van that I can use not baby.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

RangoWA said:


> Your post is ignorant since that isn't what I said.


You said you wouldn't let a guy in the door if he didn't have lettering. So you would let a qualified tradesmen slip right through your fingers.

All the while you would give a hack with lettering a chance.

That about sound right? That's what you said. 

I'd say I'm not the ignorant one here.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

According to this thread, I am a mess. 

Always in dirty work clothes, have not had a hair cut in 4 months, can't remember the last time I shaved, old ass trucks, one has some rust (damn road salt), no signage, how do I go on?


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

I don't get all this if you pull up in a car kiss the job goodbye. I drive my car to bids because its cheap on fuel. I have no need for the tools and I aint driving the gas guzzling E250 out to your free quote.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> According to this thread, I am a mess. Always in dirty work clothes, have not had a hair cut in 4 months, can't remember the last time I shaved, old ass trucks, one has some rust (damn road salt), no signage, how do I go on?


Didn't think you did construction anymore, just bough and sold old machines.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> According to this thread, I am a mess.
> 
> Always in dirty work clothes, have not had a hair cut in 4 months, can't remember the last time I shaved, old ass trucks, one has some rust (damn road salt), no signage, how do I go on?


No one said they need anything to go on in this thread. What most of us said was we are just as entitled to be comfortable in a nice vehicle as anyone else. It's enjoying the fruits of our labor. 

You just want so bad to be the simple guy from Indiana. We get it.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> According to this thread, I am a mess.
> 
> Always in dirty work clothes, have not had a hair cut in 4 months, can't remember the last time I shaved, old ass trucks, one has some rust (damn road salt), no signage, how do I go on?


You obviously don't take you profession serious enough. Shame on you!


----------



## TWhite (Oct 29, 2013)

Jaws said:


> Personally, I like buying nice family vehicles that are loaded. I dont need a plush work truck.
> 
> If I have disposable income in the future I want to spend on a vehicle, it will be a Jeep. :thumbsup: Cool weekend ride.


I have driven a truck for over 35 years and have been driving a 2 door Jeep Wrangler for the past 3 1/2 years. I use a small utility trailer for unexpected trips to get supplies. My clients see the Jeep as a "truck" and I get many favorable remarks from them!


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

Darcy can get away with a lot cause he lives in a small town and everyone knows he is the sh!t. Where I live it's a bigger area with a few cities all lumped together so contractors aren't as well known. Hence my comments earlier about knowing your clientele and area.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

chris klee said:


> Darcy can get away with a lot cause he lives in a small town and everyone knows he is the sh!t. Where I live it's a bigger area with a few cities all lumped together so contractors aren't as well known. Hence my comments earlier about knowing your clientele and area.


Auburn is Nick named the classic city, or home of the classics. The guys that own Napa only drive old chevy trucks or his Hudsons. Wait until I go back into the 30's for a work truck. Even the rich lake folks dig on the old trucks. 

Takes maintenance and care to keep an old girl right for the road and clean underneath. Anyone can have a squeaky clean newer truck.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Jaws said:


> Personally, I like buying nice family vehicles that are loaded. I dont need a plush work truck.
> 
> If I have disposable income in the future I want to spend on a vehicle, it will be a Jeep. :thumbsup: Cool weekend ride.





TWhite said:


> I have driven a truck for over 35 years and have been driving a 2 door Jeep Wrangler for the past 3 1/2 years. I use a small utility trailer for unexpected trips to get supplies. My clients see the Jeep as a "truck" and I get many favorable remarks from them!


Since 1975 I have had either a FJ-40 or some sort of Jeep for fun, running around etc...

They are a blast, especially in the summer with the bikini top & no doors.:thumbup:

Also taken several clients on some screaming out of the way fly fishing spots and some easy Rubicon runs like from Tahoe to the springs.

GREAT FUN....:thumbsup:


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

SectorSecurity said:


> I don't get all this if you pull up in a car kiss the job goodbye. I drive my car to bids because its cheap on fuel. I have no need for the tools and I aint driving the gas guzzling E250 out to your free quote.


There's nothing wrong with that but if I was doing that I would at least get a set of magnetics. You can get digital prints these days but they can look sharp anyway if done right and they won't even know they're magnetics.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I was thinking vintage van with hand painted signage. 

Way better then vinyl.


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I was thinking vintage van with hand painted signage.
> 
> Way better then vinyl.


Absolutely. I miss those days even though it was a bit laboreous at times. There's a few around that can still sling a brush but probably an endangered species at this point.


----------



## bob hutson (Mar 16, 2013)

love all the different viewpoints on this but I think from this post we can see it depends on where you are. I had one "pimped" out dumptruck lettered, chrome simulators,ect it didn't get more work it really just made me feel better. I have a nice chevy that's my work truck , and a newer ram 1500 quad cab that's not as new as it looks. Everytime I have went to give a bid in the ram customers always make a comment like oh I can see you make too much ...And I don't have anything lettered now I stay packed by wom, no web site, cards, pens,shirts, just one ad and wom. so it does depend on where you are Imo.


----------



## 66 Shelby (Jan 11, 2009)

I just got back from picking up a check from a longtime client. He had a guy there giving him an estimate for landscaping and the guy was driving a dirty, beat up, probably 8-9 year-old truck. The HO remarked to me that the guy had an impressive sales pitch and great referrals, but he wasn't getting the job. I asked why not. He was saying if his truck was that messy, what would his jobsite look like? I was driving my '99 Ranger, having went to HD for plants and mulch. It's old, has scratches and dings, and is honestly ugly (color-wise). It's my errand truck - I use a van for working. I said 'Well, I'm driving a 16yo beater, so what's the difference?' (especially since the guy was doing LANDSCAPING. Ya know - DIRT!). He told me his appearance of being unprofessional killed any enthusiasm he had for the guy, whereas my vehicle was clean, so I looked professional and prepared. I've known the guy for 20+ years, so I know he gave me an honest answer. Plus we were drinking beer :thumbsup:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I was thinking vintage van with hand painted signage.
> 
> Way better then vinyl.


Here ya go....


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Home wood said:


> That's odd I ride in the front and make the tools and material ride in the box.:thumbsup:


No room for a box most of the time! I need a trailer...:laughing:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

I drive what I do! They know It when I pull up!!

And I'm a good looking sumbitch too!! :laughing: If you can imagine what a pigeon farmer looks like!


----------



## Fence & Deck (Jan 23, 2006)

Home wood said:


> Hey I bet your name is Steve. Lol
> Good to see a familiar face on here.


Yes, I'm Steve. Remind me who you are?


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

I am late to the conversation so it has likely progressed fromthe OP's origional question but here is my answer. 
I think the vehicle you drive matters only in a range. I think today you can drive any Work truck or work van from a 2012 to 1992 if it is not full of rust or badly damaged from a wreck. I think you will be positively received if you drive anything from 1987 back if it is pristine. If your ride is BAD then it will have a negative effect on your potential client. If you use a work vehicle that is not traditionalaly one, doing handyman work with ladders out of a 2001 toyota wagon might not give the impression you want. I think you will have a negative first impression if you pull up in a 2005 or newer MB S class, or even an E class or equivelent. Notice I said first impression If you finish on or before scedule and your job meets or excides expectations Then stopping by in the wifes car can add to your clients appreation of your skills.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

The older pick up isnt running to good, and it would be a bit excessive to make an example with. I do have a hard used 2001 single cab work truck, white, 3 tool boxes and a rack. Some big dings that we are about to sell. I will do one in it as soon as possible. 300+k miles. 

Once again, I think it depends primarily on what you do, how you carry your self, where you live and most important, how they got your name.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

For high end stuff you had better look like you will be a good steward of their money. How is someone supposed to trust you with 200k of their money if you appear as though you cant scrape together 20k of your own dollars to get yourself a ride.

Now if you show up in a 50k king ranch its obvious youre making too much money.. lol

I find a few year old super clean 1500 to be the sweet spot for me..


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> For high end stuff you had better look like you will be a good steward of their money. How is someone supposed to trust you with 200k of their money if you appear as though you cant scrape together 20k of your own dollars to get yourself a ride.
> 
> Now if you show up in a 50k king ranch its obvious youre making too much money.. lol
> 
> I find a few year old super clean 1500 to be the sweet spot for me..


Idk, people are cool with an 80,000 truck, but drive up in a 50,000 car and they are resentful


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> For high end stuff you had better look like you will be a good steward of their money. How is someone supposed to trust you with 200k of their money if you appear as though you cant scrape together 20k of your own dollars to get yourself a ride.
> 
> Now if you show up in a 50k king ranch its obvious youre making too much money.. lol
> 
> I find a few year old super clean 1500 to be the sweet spot for me..


What If I show up to bid a 7k job ?? Would a 2010 Silverado with 230,000 miles work ?? It's dirty...:whistling


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

blacktop said:


> What If I show up to bid a 7k job ?? Would a 2010 Silverado with 230,000 miles work ?? It's dirty...:whistling


Being clean is the most important part.. Id likely jump out of your truck the first bridge I came across. Just a personal thing...


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Being clean is the most important part.. Id likely jump out of your truck the first bridge I came across. Just a personal thing...


Are you kidding? I'm thinking of putting a bullet in my head from just the picture.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> Idk, people are cool with an 80,000 truck, but drive up in a 50,000 car and they are resentful


Maybe in Cali but hell 80k isnt alot there.. I think the guys around here who drive around doing estimates in those 80ks are laughable. Again just my opinion.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I have a hard time paying more then 3500 bucks for a truck.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Jaws said:


> how they got your name.


That can speak volumes ! I've been hired before they ever saw me or my my messy truck! .. 


''He looks a little shabby'' .. ''His truck is a mess'' But his work was awesome !!! And he left the job clean as a pin !! WOM!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Lots of guys selling jobs here in King Ranches and the like. Contractors don't drive cars here.

I like my Super Duty but I dont need or want a plush interior. I like to be able to wash the inside out :laughing:


----------



## Home wood (Mar 8, 2014)

Fence & Deck said:


> Yes, I'm Steve. Remind me who you are?


Jeremy
Clutt gt on the GTAMC forum.

I just recognized your list of mustangs and deck and fence contractor from Toronto put 2&2 together.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

All you need is Le Car :rockon:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I could roll up on a tricycle and sell...


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I could roll up on a tricycle and sell...


 :laughing:I bet you could. :thumbsup:

Im not a sell ice to eskimos kind of guy, not salesey at all :no: Seem to fare pretty well selling our work, but I think that is more dependent on past work and professional documents, accurate and complete scopes of work. 

You put me on a car lot id starve or be detailing cars by the end of the day :laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I read people really really well. I just make myself a steward of their best interests and hit them with unfiltered honesty.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Last Friday I washed and waxed my wife's car and my Daughter's car . Detailed!!!! inside and out ...Shine!!! Then I looked over at my truck !


I said fck It!!! :laughing:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I read people really really well. I just make myself a steward of their best interests and hit them with unfiltered honesty.


Exactly :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

blacktop said:


> Last Friday I washed and waxed my wife's car and my Daughter's car . Detailed!!!! inside and out ...Shine!!! Then I looked over at my truck !
> 
> 
> I said fck It!!! :laughing:


you sure do some nice drywall, that's for sure. But I never would of met you. :laughing:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

So wrong!:laughing:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I would. 

I am buddies with a lot of other contractors. If I saw one of their job sites as clean as BTs without them or a hand cleaning up behind the DC and drywall work as good, the last thing on my mind would be his truck. Not a lot of good trade contractors here. My drywall contractors truck isnt quite like Black Tops, but it aint good :laughing: He charges more than most too.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Jaws said:


> I would.
> 
> I am buddies with a lot of other contractors. If I saw one of their job sites as clean as BTs and drywall work as good, the last thing on my mind would be his truck. Not a lot of good trade contractors here. My drywall contractors truck isnt quite like Black Tops, but it aint good :laughing: He charges more than most too.


What if you only saw him and his truck, never saw his work and didn't know anything about him, except what he told you?


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I'd do my due diligence as always and vet him, I dont take a new guy I dont knows word. So its a moot point.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Yeah, everybody is the best, just ask them..


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Jaws said:


> I would.
> 
> I am buddies with a lot of other contractors. If I saw one of their job sites as clean as BTs without them or a hand cleaning up behind the DC and drywall work as good, the last thing on my mind would be his truck. Not a lot of good trade contractors here. My drywall contractors truck isnt quite like Black Tops, but it aint good :laughing: He charges more than most too.


A clean floor and job site when I walk out sells me ! My clean truck Don't! That's a fact! WOM gets me work .. And loyal G/Cs. 

Thanks for the Compliment JAWS !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Yeah, everybody is the best, just ask them..


:laughing: Yep. 

I have been looking for a foundation sub, my young guys are gone, the guys I have now are not real keen on concrete anymore and its not cost effective anyway. 

Anyways, I met a dude at the HBA. Has all the right answers, great pictures, pretty knowledgeable, seems like a home run. 

Just coming in from Austin. I know some builders over there, and after 5 minutes he named one I knew very well from Lakeway. I called the superintendent. He said do me a favor and kick that POS in the nuts next time you see him :laughing: A laundry list of complaints :laughing: 

Who would give a reference to a builder they screwed over? :laughing::no:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I think if you getailed your truck youd be amazed how much happier you would be. Clutter is infectious..


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

blacktop said:


> A clean floor and job site when I walk out sells me ! My clean truck Don't! That's a fact! WOM gets me work .. And loyal G/Cs.
> 
> Thanks for the Compliment JAWS !!! :thumbsup:


I complimented you


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I had a similar issue a few weeks ago with a trim crew but didnt have a refrence to fall back on, just some pictures of what must have been someone elses work.

Had a hard time understanding why he had to pull off all the trim before he went home.. :laughing:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Yeah, everybody is the best, just ask them..


If this Is a poke at me . Check my profile pics . ' drywall slave '

Better yet ...Come on down I'll show you round ! I ain't the best ! Never said I was ! But unlike the rest in this area ...I actually give a chit!! Trust me ! Some don't!!!!!!:no:


----------



## WBailey1041 (Jan 31, 2014)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I read people really really well. I just make myself a steward of their best interests and hit them with unfiltered honesty.


 I take the same approach. How often do you get customers that are shocked you're being upfront? I really enjoy when a husband tells me, Home Depot just left and we are impressed with their 10 year warranty but the wife didn't want to cancel on you. By the end I hear, we really want to go with you, when can you do it?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

blacktop said:


> If this Is a poke at me . Check my profile pics . ' drywall slave '
> 
> Better yet ...Come on down I'll show you round ! I ain't the best ! Never said I was ! But unlike the rest in this area ...I actually give a chit!! Trust me ! Some don't!!!!!!:no:


That wasnt a poke at you at all. I know youre good. Seen your stuff for years now and Im seriously ocd about my drywall.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I think if you getailed your truck youd be amazed how much happier you would be. Clutter is infectious..


I disagree ! :whistling


----------



## BradingCon (Dec 17, 2010)

My first experience subcontracting out drywall went terribly a few weeks ago. Back to doing my own drywall now. I don't care how slow I am.


----------



## BradingCon (Dec 17, 2010)

I wonder what impression the 2 car seats in the back of my truck give off. Hopefully clients see it and say oh man he needs the money!


----------

